# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة باقة  Bulsat بتاريخ 02.05.2011

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شفرة باقة  Bulsat بتاريخ 02.05.2011  اسم الباقة Bulsat   القمر  Hellas Sat 2 تسعة وثلاثون درجة شرقا *(39°E)*   النظام Irdeto2  البروفايد  060400  الاندكس 06   الشفرة 558169D2A6A34E5E1540CC8AED77857D    تحياتي للجميع

----------


## المرشوم

[frame="4 10"] 
شكراّ لك متمني لك دوام الصحة والعافية
[/frame]

----------


## tarek1974

منور هلبه  وتشكر

----------

